# Упражнение для выборной системы .



## Pavexile (29 Мар 2013)

Подскажите пожалуйста какие та упражнение для развитие технике на выборе. Спасибо.


----------



## vitttalik (30 Мар 2013)

Гаммы, арпеджио, этюды) все также


----------



## askurpela (30 Мар 2013)

#NAME?


----------

